# Kroatien-Pula-Angeln



## dickerchen (19. März 2005)

|wavey: Leute

wer kann mir helfen|kopfkrat 
muß:c im Juli nach Pula (Kroatien) mit der Famylie in Urlaub,

Kann man dort angeln|kopfkrat 
was brauche ich |kopfkrat 
was fängt man|kopfkrat 

:s1


----------



## Fischer Fritz (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kroatien-Pula-Angeln*

Hi Dickerchen,#h 
Ich fahr im August auch in die gleiche Gegend wie du, aber ich habe dort keinerlei Erfahrung, da ich das erste mal dorthin gehe.
Ich hab mich aber etwas erkundigt:
www.andrees-angelreisen.de/kroatien/index.htm

Dort gibt´s Info´s zum Big Game-Fischen, Uferangeln, Lizenzen, Fischarten und die Köder und die entsprechende Angelmethode.


----------



## heinzrch (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kroatien-Pula-Angeln*

auf Pula gibts nen wunderschönen Campingplatz auf ner Halbinsel - unbedingt mal hinschauen !
Um die ganze Insel rum Steilküste, also richtig tiefes Wasser vom Ufer aus, wir haben sogar Delfine gesehen (die kann man aber nicht angeln). Die Einheimischen fischen mit Grundmontagen auf kleine (bis ca. 50cm) Grundhaie.


----------



## WallerChris (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kroatien-Pula-Angeln*

Oder die einheimischen Fischer...
Hab die dort mal Beobachtet...
Der hat Kisten mit ner Boje drinnen und daran hängen so ca 200!! Haken der größe 3/0 -5/0. Die werden dann am Steg mit fischstücken beködert und bei Einsatz der Flut (Abends meistens) fahren sie bissl aus den Buchten und setzen die Kisten rund ums Boot aus. Am nächsten Morgen kommens dann mit schönen Fischen (keine Ahnung wie die heißen, aber so ca 60cm und größer) zurück und verkaufen direkt vom Boot.

mfg

EDIT: Kannst mit Schnecken und Muscheln auf kleinere Goldbrassen, Rotbarsche, Zahnbrassen uvm mit ner einfachen Grundmontage gehen. Oder mit Tintenfischstücken auf Conger und Kraken. Weiters hab ich schon einige schöne Hornhecht mit ca 50cm beobachtet. Oder mit feinem Gerät auf Meeräschen, welche dort selten aber doch mit rund 2kg!! gefangen werden.

EDIT2: Achja direkt in Pula, also im alten Marinehafen darf man ned Fischen, da darf man ned mal die großen Fische, welche um die Boote schwimmen fotografieren. Also aufgepasst sonst gibts probleme.


----------



## lars 12345678 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kroatien-Pula-Angeln*

ich werde diesen sommer auch zum wiederholten mal nach pula fahren 
in den letzten jahren konnte ich einige hornhechte und makrelen mit tintenfisch stücken und einer pose in der dämmerung oder bei nacht fangen
außerdem sieht man regelmäßig große wolfsbarsche längs die stege schwimmen aber bis her ist es mir leider noch nicht gelungen einen zu fangen , da ich noch nicht den richtigen köder gefunden habe .eins steht fest auf kunstkäöder lassen sich in pula kaum fische vom ufer aus fangen .
eine weitere fischart die ich gesehen aber bisher noch nicht gefangen habe ist der conger (meeresaal) mann sieht sie schonmal bei nacht in den häfen .leider darf man dort meistens nicht angeln .
wer eine vliegenrute hat sollte diese auf jeden fall mitnehmen denn es gibt zahlreiche meerächen überall in kroatien ,zum teil auch richtig große


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kroatien-Pula-Angeln*

Das thema würde mich auch sehr interessieren !!! weiß vielleciht noch jemand was ? ... macht es sinn einfach mit tieflaufenden wobblern an der küste langzuschleppen ??.. 
am besten fände ich spinnfischen !
freue mich sehr wenn noch einer was weiß !

lg Andy


----------

